
Ask HN: In which areas of society do you think 5G will have the biggest impacts? - ericintheloft2
With 5G now being rolled out to replace 3G&#x2F;4G around the world, in which areas of society do you think we will see the biggest impacts?
======
abledon
Babies whose skulls are not fully formed to shield from high powered radio
waves will be put inside protective baby ranges until they are old enough to
venture out into 5G zones

------
CM30
Video streaming and uploading. I suspect we'll see a lot more people running
livestreams outside their home/office, like in various tourist destinations or
on the daily commute. YouTubers will also probably like being able to post
videos more easily when out and about too.

Based on this, I also think it's likely streaming video may become more of a
centrepiece for mobile apps and what not than it is today. Imagine having a
news reporting app that lets people at the scene of an incident/event report
the news like they're on network TV. Could be quite the boon to citizen
journalism.

Might also help remote working become viable for more people as well. The old
digital nomad lifestyle wasn't too practical without wifi before, but now
working anywhere could be a lot more literal.

~~~
GFischer
I want to try my hand again at video-sales. Huge market there (tried my hand
at a startup, unfortunately didn't get funding and WebRTC was a bit flaky as
well).

------
WheelsAtLarge
TV as we know it will change. The increase in speed and the always on
capability will help streaming tv replace what we know now as over the air tv.
What we know as scheduled programming will disappear. Youtube and Netflix will
dominate and become the new TV.

This is happening now the difference is that 5g will increase speed, bandwidth
will be unlimited and our TVs will always be connected.

I suspect that anyone will be able to start their own 5g streaming service and
the impact of that on society will be immense.

We complain about facebook distorting society now imagine a world where anyone
can start an easy to use streaming service and they can broadcast anything
they want.

~~~
Gustomaximus
> where anyone can start an easy to use streaming service and they can
> broadcast anything they want.

Why does this change with 5G as compared to today?

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
5g devices will be everywhere and bandwidth will be unlimited as opposed to
the metered version we have now. It won't be tomorrow but 20 years from now is
a good bet.

------
PaulHoule
I think fixed wireless will take a chunk out of wireline in a few places such
as urban areas where many customers are in sight of a millimeter wave tower
but also exurban areas that are a mile or two from the end of the cable line
and are underserved with slow DSL. AT&T, Verizon and T-Mo all have substantial
amounts of UHF spectrum and could pressure Frontier and other bottom feeders.

